# What to spray on Orchardgrass?



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

I'm needing to control some broadleaf weeds in an OG field. Second cutting was made 12 days ago and I figured I would give it another week to recover before spraying since we've had hot weather. It had fertilizer applied last week.

Now for the problem, my neighbor has soybeans within 100 yards of the OG so I don't wanna spray any 24d or dicambia. I also would like to spray something that won't stunt the grass too badly in hot and possibly dry conditions.

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You might consider spraying with Lo-vol (low volatility) 2,4D.

As always, watch for favorable wind direction and speed. Often around here, the evenings and early mornings are good times to spray because the winds die down.

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Wait for fall. You'll have better weed kill opportunities and lesser soybean worries.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What weeds?

I was just thinking most broadleafs have already seeded out.

Ralph


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It would be helpful to know what kind of broadleaf weeds you are trying to kill. I have never used it but Cimarron might be an option. I'm not aware that it is as bad to drift as 2/4d and dicamba. It is said to be hard on Timothy and fescue but is supposed to be safe on orchard.

http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld7gt000.pdf


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> What weeds?
> 
> I was just thinking most broadleafs have already seeded out.
> 
> Ralph


Nothing seeded out yet, it was sprayed with 24d in March. The first cut was clean and due to favorable conditions the 2nd cut grew so fast that most weeds were suppressed. Now I have some small morningglory plants coming.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MG's are easy to kill. I would use 2-4d Amine....wait until you had a 100% favorable light breeze(around 5mph) and spray 2 pints per acre. The other hardier broadleaf's will be suppressed enough off the 2 pints of 2-4dA that they will stop growing. Probably your least expensive option that will work.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You could spray the new Dicamba product xtendimax or there's a version of it by BASF or Dow and I'm not recommending that but I'm just saying you could there's a label for it on xtendimax I know I've read it but I have not purchased either of the other two


----------



## beermutz (Jun 25, 2017)

how about curtail its a grass herbicide it kills all broad leaves it doesn't work well on dandelions but that's where 24d comes in I use curtail on my lawn all the time and I would spary know and once in the spring when you have new grow


----------

